# RIP red dragon in petsmart



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I decided to honor the beautiful red dragon female I saw today. I went in last week and really wanted her but didn't have the money. I went in today and she looked okay, but I picked her up a second time she freaked out got too hyper went vertical and was breathing very heavily she died. It all happened in less than 20 seconds. I think she had a stroke, or heart attack type thing. I feel bad as she was beautiful and I wish I would have been able to save her. But all I can do is make this thread. So RIP you sweet and beautiful little girl.


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

This is so sweet </3 I'm sorry though :'(


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  RIP It's nice that you honoured her.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

It was sad. I feel bad for all those poor fish you don't get out of those cups!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, I know! I stopped by Petco after work today and was looking at all the bettas and there was this gorgeous red veil tail I believe, and he was dead. He had the prettiest fins and it broke my heart </3


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

It's so sad!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor little fishie.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

At least she died with someone who cared for her by her side. RIP little Betta


----------

